
Rich Americans activate New Zealand pandemic escape plans - uptown
https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/rich-americans-activate-new-zealand-pandemic-escape-plans/
======
aussiegreenie
Yes. Peter Thiel has NZ citizenship and so may arrive into NZ at will. But he
may not be able to leave as NZ has some of the strictest C-19 lockdown rules
in the world.

It would be ironic if dickheads came to NZ to escape and get imprisoned due
the lockdown rules.

------
Red_Leaves_Flyy
A 50% height scroll blocking signin panel, _and_ a scroll blocking location
request with a nonfunctional block button on a news website? Terrible.

------
boznz
Good luck getting in the country.... oh wait they're rich :-(

